# Please be careful on the road!!



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok yesterday morning I was about to walk out the door to go drop my son off at daycare then go to work. I get a call from my wife... Just expecting something normal from her I answer and she's crying and freaking out on the phone... She had an accident on Hwy 225 and the airbag deployed and scraped her wrist. I'm trying to find out what exactly happened and if she's ok... Freaked out myself so I hurried up and brought my son to daycare and took off to the accident site... Well traffic was horrible (for some odd reason...... LOL) by the time I got close, the wrecker had already got the car moved to the nearest gas station off the freeway... So I finally meet up with them and here's the crazy story... 

My wife said the traffic was flowing nice and smooth, about 60 mph... All of a sudden a car slammed the brakes for no reason in the fast lane.. We'll call this car #1.. Car #2 manages to stop in time and car #3 swerved into the other lane to avoid hitting #2.. My wife, #4, didn't have time to react, and hit car #2... Probably moving close to 50 mph and the other car was dead stopped... Car #1 didn't get hit at all, but is still stopped.. A lady gets out and runs to car #2, the lady rolls down her window to see what she wanted, she asked if she was ok, then reached in the car, snatched the lady's purse and ran back to her car and drove off.. In the meantime there was 2 other cars that had pulled over ahead and the drove off at the same time as car #1... 

WTF!?! What has this world come to? The cop said that people have been running setups like this more and more recently... My wife managed to get only a minor scrape on her arm from the airbag and just really sore from the impact... The other lady is fine other than the stolen property... We still haven't heard anything from the insurance company about our car but it took a pretty good beating... I'm hoping they total it, because if they fix it, I know it will never be the same again... 

Anyway, the purpose of my story is to warn everyone to be careful and be cautious of "good Samaritans".. I've heard similar stories of people causing you to stop so they can steal your car... You hear these stories and that's all they are JUST stories, until it happens to you or someone close to you... I hope they catch that low life scum and lock her up... But she will probably never get caught and continue to be scum... 

Here are a couple pics of the damage... I tell you what, that Nitro is a tough little SUV.. Doesn't look too bad for the speed she was going! I'm glad she's safe and my son wasn't in the car with her!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang man that sucks, glad to hear shes doing ok


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Glad she is ok man, That crazy b*** low-life parasite that caused it all deserves a public stoning. What a fabulous concept....bring back the stoning!!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

wow glad wife isnt hurt too bad this world is getting bad.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha not to offend anyone.. But USA has got some real crazy buggers haha..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm glad she's okay. It's really sad when people do stupid stuff like that on purpose. Things could have been so much worse for your wife and the vehicle in front of her.

As for what the world is coming too, it's really too bad that it's so hard to do something nice for a stranger. When I see a car pulled over, I REALLY want to help, but you just don't know what fate has in store.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

glad she is OK. the car will most likely be repaired without major frame bends, even then they cut it out and scab in a new one. you Know you have a jeep..LOL
I watched an old mad get out of a car he stopped in the fast lane, left the wife in the car and she got smacked. apparently he had dementia and thought he was some where else... gotta love the retirement state....


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey man .. What day was this . I work at shell there off center street . and i heard sirens the other day like loads of them but what day and what time was this . I will have to be more careful of people on 225 or ill go 10 and hit the ferry and ride and then get on 225 for 1.5 miles .


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

This was thursday morning at 225 and Allen Genoa... Westbound...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

glad she is ok. the theives will get whats coming to them


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

That' pretty sad ...a thief risked killing themself and 1/2 dozen people or more just to get the contents of a purse. ....they would sure be disapointed if they got my wallet! I'm glad there were no serious injuries.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that sucks!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm glad your wife's ok. 
that said, it's crazy that someone would come up with a scheme like this. They need to meet my .45 cal.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Well they totaled out the Nitro and we got a decent payoff on it so this is my wife's moms day gift.. LOL










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice, vey nice!


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

glad your wife is ok sure hope those who are to blame get whats coming to them. but on the up side that's a sweet ride she got now.


----------



## MudLuvR (May 6, 2011)

Heard about this while I was in tx about an hr south of Houston last mnth!!!
Seems this is the new scam fad!!! Main thing is ur wife's ok!!!
And she got a sweet new ride too!!!!


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad everyone's okay, Nice ride J....Justice system is Soft as cotton Candy, here in the USA? Bring back Public Hangings! Crime would definetly be down....


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that is crazy man. Def. glad to hear that your wife made it though the accident okay. You guys will love the HEMI though, we have the HEMI in our Magnum. It has some ballz to it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

what I like most about it is that you can still get 23 mpg out of it... :rockn:


----------

